# OMFG THAT ENDING



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

JESUS SO AMAZING


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

I almost fell outta my bed.


----------



## est1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

See wwe nobody wants these stale ass programs this is how you end a show action chaous not somebody posing or talking


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

It was pretty cool. Loved Brock beating the shit out of the Authority guys :banderas


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

wow


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That ending was glorious! Lesnar is a face and Sting's return! When the WWE wants to flex, it does. 

I'm ready for the Royal Rumble! :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

brock don't leave :mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brock is turning face so they can have Reigns win the rumble and get booed by eliminating Bryan. A way to mask the fact they are booing because he is trash.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

And just like that, Brock wins people back over


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I caught the tail end with HHH complaining and Lesnar coming out. What exactly did Sting do? I understand he cost The Authority the match.. Did he come down from the rafters or something?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Still marking :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

The way Brock just tossed the belt to Heyman like "hold this while i fuck these dudes up right quick" :maury


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Brock made that segment for me. Sting was cool and all, but Brock had me like :mark:

That son of a bitch! I shit on him for months and then his music hits and I'm like :wall


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I didn't like it, tbh, especially after that awful match. But Lesnar "turning" is still interesting.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They actually put effort into something this week.

And that was how Brock should've been booked all year. Easily the best he's looked on an episode since he beat the streak, none of that running from Cena crap. Just destroying multiple people at once.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

It was 1998 all over again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock rocked and it was nice to see Sting, Super Cena wins again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That ending while having marky moments was TNA overbooked shit. Just throwing shit at fans hoping anything will stick


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Brock doe :banderas


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I cannot fucking wait for this match on sunday now, HOLY FUCK. Brock is just the guy to kick the living shit out of Rollins, someone has needed to, kayfabe obvs. I wonder if Cena will just sit back and watch Brock kill Rollins and then go and win the title from him. I know i'm going to sit back and watch that dick heel get his ass kicked lol

what an ending, has me soon hyped lol.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Am I the only one still pissed those three are coming back?

Clearly, the who's survive without them :bored

But BROCK :clap


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

3 guys spend an entire match beating the fuck out of Cena and force him to struggle to keep up with them for like... 15 minutes.

Bork Laser comes out and destroys them all at the same time in like 13 seconds.

Bork Laser be like "LOLKANELOLBIGSHOW"


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

What happned raw hasn't started where I live yet?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lesnar beasting :banderas


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

Finally we got some testosterone in the almost 3hr estrogen filled program. If you want to see Brock more often then buy WWE network and buy the stock so Vince can afford to pay him


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

That's what a Main Eventer looks like :brock


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena in the crowd at the end had me LMAO! :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> I cannot fucking wait for this match on sunday now, HOLY FUCK. Brock is just the guy to kick the living shit out of Rollins, someone has needed to, kayfabe obvs. I wonder if Cena will just sit back and watch Brock kill Rollins and then go and win the title from him. I know i'm going to sit back and watch that dick heel get his ass kicked lol
> 
> what an ending, has me soon hyped lol.


This Rollins character :banderas I mean he is hated by:

Cena
Orton
Reigns
Ambrose
Brock

All the Main Event scene hates Rollins....And I love :clap


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

Brock was in beast mode tonight in that final segment! I loved it!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

I don't think people know what a commodity Lesnar is. He's honestly the only legit monster in the business right now.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

That pop for Lesnar though :banderas

He did work tonight. I loved it.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

ToddTheBod said:


> I caught the tail end with HHH complaining and Lesnar coming out. What exactly did Sting do? I understand he cost The Authority the match.. Did he come down from the rafters or something?


WWE doesn't have a good history with people coming down from the rafters.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

Brock is the new face of WWE.


----------



## AJT210383 (Jul 12, 2013)

"we want you to stay, we want you to stayyyy, Brock Lesnarrrr we want you to stay!!"... Vince has to do everything in his power to get the guy to sign a new contract, sure his title run has been a joke but when he does turn up he is an absolute beast! awesome ending!!

Great to see Sting on raw finally, total surprise.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

You can see it on his face, no months of frustration and bad booking... = Brock kills everything in sight.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

Brock was too awesome tonight. THAT'S how you book an ass kicker and bad ass. Take no prisoners! F5s for everyone! :mark:


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

That sting showing tho was perfect! Nobody had a fucking clue! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

why are ppl saying brock turned face? he is just going after the hell who attacked him last week. did rollins turn heel last week when he attacked brock?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Destroys Kane, Show, and sends Rollins running... yeah that was pretty awesome.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't understand why can't they have endings a _little_ similar to this more often.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>



F-U


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

BADASS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

hhhshovel said:


> why are ppl saying brock turned face? he is just going after the hell who attacked him last week. did rollins turn heel last week when he attacked brock?


Fair point. But he did also beat the hell out of Noble and Mercury and F5'd Kane and Big Show.

I'm hesitant to say he's turning face, but I can see why some people may think that.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

That's how he should've been booked since he came back. Imagine the tremendous rub someone would get from beating this guy at Mania if he was just an ass kicking machine. None of that running away fuck shit. F5s for everyone


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

Best in the fucking business. So what if he's a "part timer". His appearances are easily the most interesting parts of this entire product.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

I heard they once wanted to make a movie called "Predator vs. Brock Lesnar." It was cancelled in post-production. Turns out nobody will pay to see a movie shorter than 30 seconds.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> Don't understand why can't they have endings a _little_ similar to this more often.


Sting and Brock are both extremely expensive.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)

Best Raw Ending in recent memory.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

Brock > Rollins > everything else.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

That ending was music to my ears!!!


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Wow, didn't expect much after so much hype, but damn. Lesnar beating the holy shit outta everyone with Heyman just holding the belt up was just fuckin awesome. Cena had me :lol when he just dove into the crowd and starting hugging people. And the crowd and Michael Cole for once were actually into it, which made it twice as exciting.

And :lol at JBL "That's not Sting, that's a _picture_ of Sting"

Speaking of Sting, that trench coat was legit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Sting and Brock are both extremely expensive.


Then don't use those two. In fact it'd be better if they didn't.


Just book the current roster to matter for fucks sake and you can have similar exciting moments like that, with a little (lot) of booking, all the time.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I enjoyed it, Sting finally shows up on RAW, and Brock does what he does best = Kick Ass! Should be a interesting Rumble.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Brock saved it.

I didn't care for Sting OMGERDZ!!!!

And I definitely didn't care for CENA WINS LOL!!!!

I cared about Brock kicking ass and he did just that.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

It was a banging ass ending. Sting :mark:. Brock was cool too.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

-SAW- said:


> Speaking of Sting, that trench coat was legit.


I thought it was great. Definitely like the red and black.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

J & J security :mark:


----------



## rk5329 (Jan 20, 2015)

KingLobos said:


> Brock saved it.
> 
> I didn't care for Sting OMGERDZ!!!!
> 
> ...


Cena winning and going into the crowd was ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!

I'm jumping on the CENA bandwagon , what an awesome dude and when it's all said and done he will probably have the best resume of all time


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Funny how Cena was the after thought :lmao

It made for great TV considering how happy he was and what the win meant.

Kudo's to Cena for making a great moment.

The Sting moment was AMAZING
The Brock moment was Amazing
and The Cena moment was amazing

That is how you book a show.

All three moments were epic and Brock ending those three moments with his moment makes me realize why I watch every damn week.

WWE can book like this day in and day out but they just chose not too. This is why I wish TNA was legit competition to WWE.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Then don't use those two. In fact it'd be better if they didn't.
> 
> 
> Just book the current roster to matter for fucks sake and you can have similar exciting moments like that, with a little (lot) of booking, all the time.


No argument there. To be fair though, Wyatt, Reigns, and Ambrose are close right now. I think the post-Mania landscape will look pretty decent. They'll have enough credible top guys to keep the ball rolling.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

LOL and how many of you are gonna be dumb enough to get the Network based off this finish?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Solf said:


> I didn't like it, tbh, especially after that awful match. But Lesnar "turning" is still interesting.


utututut


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

WWE doesn't deserve a guy like lesnar. Go to UFC and stay away from this cancer killing the industry


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

Cena - face. Rollins - heel. Lesnar - tweener.

Reminds me of that badass triple threat at Summerslam 2000.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Then don't use those two. In fact it'd be better if they didn't.
> 
> 
> Just book the current roster to matter for fucks sake and you can have similar exciting moments like that, with a little (lot) of booking, all the time.


Pre-fucking-cisely.

In the "Cena Über Alles Era" no one from the main roster has been allowed to look truly important next to him and that is what has held the product back in conjunction with WWE being incapable of booking a functional midcard.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> stay away from this cancer killing the industry


Then why are you even posting on a wrestling forum and matter of fact in the WWE section utututut


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

First Raw I've watched in a while and most of it felt like a chore. The non-wrestling segments dragged on and the matches were pretty underwhelming (the Divas match was the best on the show for me...I'm sure Bryan/Wyatt was a good match but not having the app, I missed the majority due to the ridiculous amount of adverts during it). Was quite happy to see Flair get involved in the segment with Big Show, wasn't expecting him to get physical. The ending saved the show. Called Sting showing up as soon as they announced it was a handicap match, but didn't expect Lesnar to beat the piss out of the Authority, that was a welcome surprise. Decent enough I guess, done its job and I'm pretty much sold on the Rumble.


----------



## rk5329 (Jan 20, 2015)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Funny how Cena was the after thought :lmao
> 
> It made for great TV considering how happy he was and what the win meant.
> 
> ...


The Hall moment might have not been amazing but it was bad ass =) (Ascension coming to the ring and talking all this crap and Scot Hall started walking up to them and looked like he was going to say something to them on the mic and instead chooses instead to flick his toothpick right in dudes face lol CLASSIC BAD GUY!


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Sting the GOAT making the crowd goes nuts, like back in the day. :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Brock made that segment for me. Sting was cool and all, but Brock had me like :mark:
> 
> That son of a bitch! *I shit on him for months* and then his music hits and I'm like :wall


Shame on you! lol




Marcos 25063 said:


> This Rollins character :banderas I mean he is hated by:
> 
> Cena
> Orton
> ...





-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BORK LAZER!!!!


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

Brock was awesome tonight, really hope he pins Cena on Sunday night. 

I don't want Rollins to win the title until after the WM main event or Extreme Rules. 

Cena needs to fuck off. 

Brock was great there tonight.. Imagine how good a full time Lesnar would be.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

BORK LAZER!!!!


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

This will just turn the crowd off of Reigns even more when he goes over him in the WM main event.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

"If you want to see Brock more often then buy WWE network and buy the stock so Vince can afford to pay him"

What? GTFO with this shit, Lesnar was great tonight, but he doesn't deserve all the money he gets, i won't pay them more only see his lazy ass a little more often.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Fair point. But he did also beat the hell out of Noble and Mercury and F5'd Kane and Big Show.
> 
> I'm hesitant to say he's turning face, but I can see why some people may think that.


I can't see it at all with tonight lol. All he did was attack Rollins who curbstomped him the week before. Rollins didn't turn face when he attacked Brock months ago at NoC. Don't get me wrong, they could turn him face for whatever reason but I just didn't get that from tonight. He was just trying to get revenge, typical heel vs heel stuff. 


Oh and if they turned Lesnar face that would just make giving him he streak even more stupid.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*

About time they made Brock look strong.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Don't you just love the way Cena laid on the floor until the eight count then magically jumped up


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*



RyanPelley said:


> Cena - face. Rollins - heel. Lesnar - tweener.
> 
> Reminds me of that badass triple threat at Summerslam 2000.


Both angle and HHH were heels, HHH became more of a tweener towards the build to unforgiven.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

It's Wrestlemania season now that's why the ending was so good, so don't expect to go on past mania.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:YES

sums up my feelings on that ending.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Cena
Orton
Brock
Reigns
Ambrose

SANTINO!


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Brock made the fucking ending great, he didn't give a flying fuck about Cena, and i loved it. Don't get me wrong here i like Sting, but he didn't do anything impressive other than being there to cause a divas match ending.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

A legit heavyweight badass like Brock is refreshing to watch in this vanilla midget/Internet smarks driven pathetic era.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

FireCena555 said:


> It's Wrestlemania season now that's why the ending was so good, so don't expect to go on past mania.


Yup, past Mania expect crying Big Show, Cena celebrating ringside, and Roman Reigns hot-tag victory endings at least until Summerslam season.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

A phenomenal MF ending. 

About damn time that the WWE turned it on when it matters. 

Sting making his Raw debut. Lesnar running roughshod through the Authority. 

Well done, WWE.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

im gonna miss lesnar


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

It was good. But Cena still did win. :ann1


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

First off, yes AWESOME ENDING!



wkc_23 said:


>


F. 5. 


But Brock's not a face. 
He's a "tweener".
He was never on anyone's "side". 
He's on no one's side but his own.
He's not going to be helping Cena or any of the other faces on the show anytime soon.
*He's NOT a face. *

Some of you acting like "BROCK FACE TURN TONIGHT! OMGZZ!" like he's going to be in a segment next week where he's friends with Cena, tags and wins with Cena, and then slaps fans' hands around ringside with Cena. fpalm

The story is simple. He was after Rollins because Rollins' is a threat to his title by holding Money in the Bank and being a trash talker. The Authority stepped in to help Rollins and got their asses handed to them because they chose to interfere. 

This doesn't make Brock a face.


TommyRich said:


> Don't you just love the way Cena laid on the floor until the eight count then magically jumped up


No, I liked how he irish whipped himself into the turnbuckle better. fpalm :/
This SuperCena crap is out of hand. He takes everyone's finisher but is impervious to all of it. He's like Legend mode in the video game. Just keeps getting up after 50 finishers. It's ridiculous. 

It really takes away from the *finisher *part of finishing move when they can't put Cena away with all of them.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Brock made that segment for me. Sting was cool and all, but Brock had me like :mark:
> 
> That son of a bitch! I shit on him for months and then his music hits and I'm like :wall


Same here. Been dogging Brock hard because he hasn't been around.

Comes out to destroy the Authority and I'm like :banderas


----------



## Weimer16 (Oct 6, 2014)

That was an awesome ending. I marked out.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Therapy said:


> That ending while having marky moments was TNA overbooked shit. Just throwing shit at fans hoping anything will stick


Oh fuck man, stop watching then. Log off the forum and never come back on, because it just makes you think you're an expert and criticize everything. JUst be a fucking fan and stop acting like you're in charge of the business and know what's best for it. I just sat back and watched that ending as a fan and it was fucking dope.

Just try and enjoy it without trying to look like an expert who knows better to your online peers, you might like it.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

Brock isn't around enough for WWE Creative to ruin him.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

For all the people that are saying Lesnar has turned face, I wouldn't say that's the case. Remember Lesnar had his sights set on Rollins when Raw started. The way I see it is the ending was Lesnar just setting out to do what he wanted to do at the start of the show and he simply destroyed anyone that got between him and Seth Rollins. It wasn't a babyface turn, it was just simply Lesnar taking care of unfinished business. If anything, Lesnar is more of a tweener after tonight; not really a full fledged heel or babyface.

Secondly while it was cool to see Sting tonight, my issue with it is that the WWE just wasted one of the rumored 5 contracted appearances just for him to stand at the top of the ramp and point down to the ring. UNLESS of course, Sting agreed to appear as a token tonight (since Raw was right in his backyard so to speak) and it did not count as one of his contracted appearances. If that's the case I could easily see Sting appearing again this Sunday at the Royal Rumble in some form or fashion in the triple threat match or potentially after the match is over which could lead to a possible cash in by Rollins only for Sting to screw Rollins and the Authority over on that.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

SHUDEYE said:


> Oh fuck man, stop watching then. Log off the forum and never come back on, because it just makes you think you're an expert and criticize everything. JUst be a fucking fan and stop acting like you're in charge of the business and know what's best for it. I just sat back and watched that ending as a fan and it was fucking dope.
> 
> Just try and enjoy it without trying to look like an expert who knows better to your online peers, you might like it.


I concur, this "guy" is trying to be different....yeah I'd rather have a Bray Wyatt vs Swagger match to close the show rather than watching Brock destroy 900 pounds of authority.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Watching Brock go animal on people will always be entertaining. You feel like he's about to break kayfabe and kill a bitch.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Rollins gonna die at the Rumble. Pray for Seth.


Brock killing people is still the best thing to watch.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock leaving soon and NOW they are getting his booking right. I still hope he stays, but it's very unlikely tbh.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

That's how a face turn is done. None of this I'M RUNNING OUT TO SAVE THE DAY crap, none of this I'M GOING TO TAG TEAM WITH REIGNS OR CENA OR ZIGGLER OR AMBROSE OR BRYAN shit, just good ole beatin' the shit out of the bad guys because they disrespected him.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

will avoid the spoilers and watch it tonight - looking forward to the Rumble anyway but sounds like this will make me look forward to it even more!

Think I'm going to book Monday off work so I can watch it live


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

kingbucket said:


> And just like that, Brock wins people back over


Brock never lost fans, people are just pissed he didn't perform more, but the sad thing is after Wrestlemania he is 99% out of the WWE, great for me as an MMA fan but also really sad as pro-wrestling fan, we may be witnessing the last ever run of Brock in WWE.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

That was fucking crazy!

That's what Raw endings were like 10 years ago every week.

About fucking time, I'm hyped for the Rumble and that ending not only was epic but furthered stories and left shit open.

Sting making his debut was fucking sick, it's just slowly building with him and HHH.

Brock coming down and fucking everyone up was the best piece of WWE television I have seen in months! Him destroying those annoying old pests in Kane and Big Show was the greatest! 

They finally get his booking right as he is leaving! fpalm

But it was awesome Brock maybe a face now? I dunno but he was the MVP.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Brock and Sting in the same segment = EPIC


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I didn't see that as a face turn for Brock Lesnar. Just because a heel attacks another heel doesn't mean they're automatically a fan favorite now. Lesnar works best as a "don't give a fuck about anybody but me" type of individual, anyway. 

That said, it was an awesome ending to Raw and probably the best ending to the show since Seth Rollins turned on The Shield and joined The Authority last year. Sting's appearance was nice, as was Lesnar actually getting more involved in matters instead of just standing there silent while Heyman gloats about him like usual.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Wouldn't surprise me if Heyman turned his back on Brock at some point. Face Lesnar vs Heel Reigns with Reigns becoming a Heyman Guy. Brock was awesome on RAW. I still don't want Reigns winning the Rumble but if he does then he's turning heel, the fans will turn him.

The Authority will play a role in the Triple Threat at the Rumble.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Say what you want, but for me, as a Sting fan, hearing 15.000 people chant "we want Sting" in 2015 is absolutely awesome, historic, bone chilling. The only downside to moments like this and Survivor Series is that JR is not on commentary.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Terminator GR said:


> Say what you want, but for me, as a Sting fan, hearing 15.000 people chant "we want Sting" in 2015 is absolutely awesome, historic, bone chilling. The only downside to moments like this and Survivor Series is that JR is not on commentary.


I know Imagine JR's commentary during Sting's debuts at Survivor Series and on Raw.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank God for Booker, he was hilarious when Sting started coming to the ring "hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" :lmao


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Olivia Pope said:


> That ending was glorious! Lesnar is a face and Sting's return! When the WWE wants to flex, it does.
> 
> I'm ready for the Royal Rumble! :mark:


Lesnar's not a face, he's just Brock FUCKING Lesnar. Holy shit that ending :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Lesnar :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock hasn't turned face imo, he was just pissed and taking care of business.


----------



## punkmark1 (Apr 8, 2014)

brock doing what brock should of been doing for months...damn that f5 on show was fucking awesome...i did mark a little for the stinger too...i guess its sting/hhh at mania then


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

From Sting to HHH screaming on the announce desk to Brock beating the crap out of Kane and Big Show, I must say it was a wonderful ending.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*sigh* it always kicks off when I'm not watching live.
Maybe I should just tape it more often . I'm looking forward to watching it later.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

It was an awesome ending. Cena winning did nothing for me, but Sting and then Lesner...very nice. It's a shame the WWE only flexes their muscles (as another poster so aptly put it) every so often.

Lesner is worth the money. He's incredibly entertaining.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

On a separate irrelevant note for wcw nostalgia, I like how Sting and Big Show are once again in the same company and general storyline after 16-17 years.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

only tweak I would have made is have the lights go out when Rollins was about to curb stomp Cena. Then have Sting show up on the screen.

but other than that, I'm still :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Good ending to an OK show.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

The only part I really enjoyed was the Brock beatdown. Still have no idea why Sting is here, literally jut showing up. They could have just put a picture up on the screen like JBL said it was and it would have been just as good. It's actually more frustrating having him show up and point for 1 minute and then leave then anything else. I understand the Brock beat down because they explained it after 1 minute. But now we're almost 2 PPVs away from survivor Series and we've seen Sting twice and have no idea why. This isn't building up hype, this is abusing his Star Power without any real story. 

We've "waited" long enough for an answer and still have nothing.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> The only part I really enjoyed was the Brock beatdown. Still have no idea why Sting is here, literally jut showing up. They could have just put a picture up on the screen like JBL said it was and it would have been just as good. It's actually more frustrating having him show up and point for 1 minute and then leave then anything else. I understand the Brock beat down because they explained it after 1 minute. But now we're almost 2 PPVs away from survivor Series *and we've seen Sting twice and have no idea why.*  This isn't building up hype, this is abusing his Star Power without any real story.
> 
> We've "waited" long enough for an answer and still have nothing.


I kind of thought it was made obvious that Sting is facing HHH at Mania?


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Is Lesnar a face or a heel? Just, if he's a face, it doesn't make too much sense after ending The Undertaker's streak.

As for Sting? :banderas


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If Brock is a face, how do they do Brock vs Reigns at Mania? The fans will be more behind a face Brock than a face Reigns


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

It was a pretty good ending, Brock brought the pain  Can't wait for the title match on Sunday, Brock/Rollins is gonna be goooood. 

And watching Cena getting his ass beaten to a pulp will be good too.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> I kind of thought it was made obvious that Sting is facing HHH at Mania?


I like to think this too. And I've certainly seen it all over this forum. But the reasoning as to why is unknown. Why would they want to fight? As a "principle owner of WWE" Triple H obviously had something to do in hiring Sting. and I'd like that match too. So I'm just upset they're obviously just using Sting's star power. He's like a high class Kane where they use him to end a match but for the faces. and that's pathetic.



Dark Paladin said:


> Is Lesnar a face or a heel? Just, if he's a face, it doesn't make too much sense after ending The Undertaker's streak.
> 
> As for Sting? :banderas


I think Lesnar could turn face easy. (Cena wins title, seth about to cash in, lesnar stops seth and faces heel seth v face lesnar), but it's not confirmed of course. And Lesnar had beef with Rollins all night. So it made sense for him to attack Rollins as heel or face.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The ending def. outshone the rest of the show. People at home will remember the ending and that's a good thing.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

That's how you end a show!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Was a good ending for sure but Sting just standing there pointing doing nothing kind of was a strange use of Sting because you know he costs a lot of money but I guess he served his purpose? Anyone else annoyed that the insist on calling him the "vigilante" like he's on Arrow or something?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a question about the sting thing... did they intentionally show Sting on the screen for 30 seconds and THEN play his entrance, or should they have just played the theme and have him come out?

At first it seemed like it was a botch and they started the video too early.


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

JBL is obviously winning the Royal Rumble this year.

He looked amazing on Raw.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

PraXitude said:


> I have a question about the sting thing... did they intentionally show Sting on the screen for 30 seconds and THEN play his entrance, or should they have just played the theme and have him come out?
> 
> At first it seemed like it was a botch and they started the video too early.


It was on purpose, they wanted to make it seem like it's just a picture and he isnt really there. JBL was saying it's just a picture.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Terminator GR said:


> It was on purpose, they wanted to make it seem like it's just a picture and he isnt really there. JBL was saying it's just a picture.


Ah ok thanks! I did not hear the picture comment.


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

It would be great if it was revealed sting as a Pual Heyman guy, and Heyman has been double crossing the authority all along.

In a way you have the heel authority, Cena the hated face, and Brock kind of fitting in the middle now being a tweener/bad ass kicking/austin rebel.

I think Lesnar fits best like that, same as sting he should be a rebel bad ass.

I also like the way they are using sting for limited appearances, similar to lesnar.

I know a lot of people want sting out every week, but this is so much better him being a hidden force


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sorry but I really think that ending is being totally overhyped by a lot of folks here.

Sting appears on the titantron then walks out onto the stage. He doesn't say anything, he doesn't do anything, he doesn't even walk down the ramp. It just served to provide a distraction and facilitate a Cena victory which we all knew was inevitable. It really didn't do anything for me!

Lesnar was a bit better. It was totally badass of him to jump into the ring and take on Rollins whilst Kane and Big Show were in there. But in the end all that happened was Rollins escaped and he F5'd Big Show and Kane (both of whom are just jobbers to the stars). It wasn't a face turn (not yet anyway), it was just Lesnar being a badass as usual and not letting anybody get in his way, face or heel!

But I'm still far from marking out and I still think it's likely Cena could win at the Rumble! Don't get too excited guys!


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

That is type of character people gravitate to - a badass who doesn't care about anything. Brock was the man, that is all.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

WWE_Ultrastar said:


> I'm sorry but I really think that ending is being totally overhyped by a lot of folks here.
> 
> Sting appears on the titantron then walks out onto the stage. He doesn't say anything, he doesn't do anything, he doesn't even walk down the ramp. It just served to provide a distraction and facilitate a Cena victory which we all knew was inevitable. It really didn't do anything for me!


WRONG 










He clearly pointed at HHH he made his point clear why he was out there and who he was out there for 

Made me mark out


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Wrong video


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Best ending in a long time...hopefully they'll keep up the momentum all the way through the RTWM, but we know they won't.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is there a video of the ending, from when Sting appears onwards?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Brock said:


> Is there a video of the ending, from when Sting appears onwards?


Just posted the correct video.


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

Great go home show last night. Some ups and downs though for sure. 

best moments: 
- Brock. Everything Brock. 
- John Cena cutting up Rollins for flubbing a line and then saying "I should find what room you're in back there and come kick the door in and tear your mouth off your face"
- Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt match (although I feel like Wyatt's character is a disaster now he has been way overbooked)
- Ric Flair
- JBL
- HHH freaking out over Sting
- Lesnar beats the shit out of Authority and treats Paul Heyman like shit throughout the show

What the hell are they going to do with Lesnar now though? 

Cena heel turn at Rumble with Lesnar going face??


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

Me marking out at the end :mark:​


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

I thought Sting's outfit looked dope last night though gotta admit


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Man this was an amazing RAW how come the WWE can end shows like that. I watched the ending via WWE.com and man it was good no wonder my old man was excited just gave me chills thats how you end a show with chaos if WWE did this more often they probably start drawing like the good old days.


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

This was a really good episode of Raw

also more Kevin Nash please. I just love that guy on the mic or hire him as an announcer

I hope we see more episodes like these of similar quality. This episode of Raw has really sold me into buying the WWE network in the UK and watching the Royal Rumble PPV


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Red Dead said:


> also more Kevin Nash please. I just love that guy on the mic or hire him as an announcer



No, thanks. Nash was a fucking disaster when he came back for the HHH/Punk storyline in 2011. If he shows up for occasions like yesterday, it's fine, but I don't need him on RAW regularly.


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Brock Killed the Cockroaches Tonight!*



The.Great......One said:


> Both angle and HHH were heels, HHH became more of a tweener towards the build to unforgiven.


Hadn't Kurt kissed steph by that point? IMO that makes HHH cheered instantly. The baddassery of attacking Kurt before the match even starts is baddassery X2. Tweener IMO

Loved the Raw ending and the NOA APA Ascension promo. Ascension will get the win at the rumble against the Outlaws of course.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Can't remember the last time a RAW ending had marking out that hard


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

Believe That said:


> WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG really? Sting pointed?????? WOOOOOOW!

Now I'm marking the fuck out like a 4 year old after a packet of smarties!


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

That was pretty awesome!

Thought I was all marked out after Ron Simmons appeared to the APA theme :lol


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope that was a Lesnar face turn because if he is leaving after Mania it would make sense for him to bow out as a face and watch him pass the torch and shake hands with whoever beats him at Wrestlemania. At least he will leave with a bit of dignity this time if that's the case.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I loved that crowd, and I usually don't give a damn about crowds.

And when Sting turned and went through the curtain....










Hell, I didn't even mind JBL and Cole.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

best raw in a long time hands down.

Tag team reunions and final scene did it for me.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Seems nobody saw the bad side? Cena fucking won again. In a goddamn 3 on 1 match. 

:supercena


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Seems nobody saw the bad side? Cena fucking won again. In a goddamn 3 on 1 match.
> 
> :supercena


He can't overcome the authority on his own at least :bo:trips2


----------



## BillyKidman (Jan 3, 2012)

Why can't they keep Sting as he was when he became huge with the Crow-gimmick? Why add the red? He should just be black and white, with a leather jacket. 








Don't do the same shit as TNA and add other colours! If he adds red to his facepaint, I'm out...

And where the f*** was his bat????? All you have him do is standing under the titantron, pointing at HHH; OK. But why can't he have his freaking bat? It was a part of his gimmick back in WCW, why can't he have it now? You have chairs, kendo-sticks, ladders,... hell, even sledgehammers. Why no bat?


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

kingbucket said:


> And just like that, Brock wins people back over


Not really, he did what he's done a million times. I'll be a fan again if he finally puts on an above average match.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

WWE_Ultrastar said:


> OMFG really? Sting pointed?????? WOOOOOOW!
> 
> Now I'm marking the fuck out like a 4 year old after a packet of smarties!


Dont care if you didnt mark or not point is you we're wrong


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Just finished watching Raw and really enjoyed the ending...and I would have enjoyed it even more if I hadn't have spoiled it for myself by checking the results on here and then my over-excited goof of a colleague excitedly telling me everything good that happened on Raw before you could even think of the phrase "spoiler alert."

Side note, I really hope he doesn't spoil the Rumble.*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The5star_Kid said:


> Not really, he did what he's done a million times. I'll be a fan again if he finally puts on an above average match.


His match with Punk at SS13 was awesome. Can't expect him to have good matches when the only guy he wrestles now is that worthless sack of shit John Cena.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Watched it there as my friend recommended it. Absolutely awesome. Looks like Sting/HHH is going to happen too.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> His match with Punk at SS13 was awesome. Can't expect him to have good matches when the only guy he wrestles now is that worthless sack of shit John Cena.


I won't say it was awesome but yeah, it was good. Hey in his come back years he has had HHH too and those matches were barely average themselves. 

Lesnar from 02-04 seems like a totally different employee.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

The5star_Kid said:


> I won't say it was awesome but yeah, it was good. Hey in his come back years he has had HHH too and those matches were barely average themselves.
> 
> Lesnar from 02-04 seems like a totally different employee.



Revisionist history... You didn't need to be a Punk or Lesnar fan to appreciate that match, easily one of the best WWE matches of that year.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

BillyKidman said:


> Why can't they keep Sting as he was when he became huge with the Crow-gimmick? Why add the red? He should just be black and white, with a leather jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk, I liked Sting's ensemble, has kind of a militant / royalty look to it lol, he looks pretty badass whatever they're going for. 

But yeah, I would agree, give the man his bat back! How is Sting supposed to right the wrongs of the world without one? If I had to guess they're probably saving it for something.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock GOATed that shit up at the end, that's how you book monster heels!


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

They're waiting to bring the bat back. It wouldn't be in his Titantron Video if they didn't intend on him using it.

I thought that the red was cool. I didn't mind it in TNA either. It looked cool with the Raw set, using the same colors.

The only thing I don't like about Sting's look is that soul patch. Never thought that looked cool, but I've learned to accept it.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

I lost all respect or care for sting after his ripping off the heath ledger joker schtick on TNA 
Wearing joker makeup


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

Really? That was so amazing to you? Wow


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

We used to get endings like that weekly in attitude era, that's how you get people to tune in next week


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

A PG Attitude said:


> We used to get endings like that weekly in attitude era, that's how you get people to tune in next week


Exactly fucking right!

Every week without fail you had that high level intensity and you never wanted the show to end and next week couldn't come quick enough.

Alright some people didn't like Raw but let's be honest everyone wanted more and is amped now.

First time since maybe Mania season last year that I had that feeling, that's pretty pathetic.


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

Ohhhh my! :cole


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

KC Armstrong said:


> No, thanks. Nash was a fucking disaster when he came back for the HHH/Punk storyline in 2011. If he shows up for occasions like yesterday, it's fine, but I don't need him on RAW regularly.


that was because the storyline was a disaster

Kevin Nash is one of the greatest wrestlers on the mic. WWE should use him in some capacity and unlike Hall and Waltman he can control his use of Marijuana.

Nash as a manager would be great and he would be able to put guys over..


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Red Dead said:


> that was because the storyline was a disaster
> 
> Kevin Nash is one of the greatest wrestlers on the mic. WWE should use him in some capacity and unlike Hall and Waltman he can control his use of Marijuana.
> 
> Nash as a manager would be great and he would be able to put guys over..


I loved his little jab at people who knock him for having an ego, saying they were responsible for everything great ever created was hilarious.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

TREMBLE IN AWE AS A MAN TOO OLD TO BE OF ANY USE TO ANYTHING ENDS RAW BY JUST... KIND OF STANDING THERE AND LETTING CENA OVERCOME ODDS YET AGAIN!!!

Yeah, I'm less than inspired and about as far away from marking out as it's possible to get without a Diva's match playing.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> Revisionist history... You didn't need to be a Punk or Lesnar fan to appreciate that match, *easily one of the best WWE matches of that year.*


It may well have been but that must have been a weak year for matches.

Fact is, no Lesnar match in the come back as been as good as the number of Lesnar/Angle matches we got or Lesnar/Guerrero and so on. Lesnar is way too complacent now and the fact that you keep hanging onto one match just shows how poor Lesnar has been in terms of his come back.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Other than Brock developing his character a little more, it was a terrible ending.


----------



## patch-adams (Jan 21, 2015)

BillyKidman said:


> Why can't they keep Sting as he was when he became huge with the Crow-gimmick? Why add the red? He should just be black and white, with a leather jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I didn't like it in TNA either. It's not a big deal but he looks better in balck and white and fits his character better.

Pointing doesn't make the same impact as pointing a bat at someone. Hope he starts using it soon.


----------

